# neuter recovery - he hates his lampshade!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kbr*

KBr

It is important to use it because if he chews or licks himself he can get an infection.

My Tucker was just fixed Jan. 7 and hated it too, but I learned the hard way, 
because he licked himself and had to be put on antibiotics. Then we used the lampshade everyday-I would take it off him when he ate, to go out to potty, and if I could watch him every single minute, otherwise it was on.

They do sell soft e-collars, but our Vet said they don't work.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## mustluvgoldens (Feb 5, 2011)

*Neutering craziness*

My 10 month old, Humphrey Bogart (Bogey) was neutered just last week. I'm still wearing bruises where he rammed me with the E-collar, but when I would take it off for him to just eat, he would attack himself in a crazed frenzy. The vet had to give him tramadol to try and calm him down for just a couple of days. What we found out what that he was less concerned with the incision that the razor stubble from the shaved areas around it. Try a little cortaide or pelitol or something soothing.:wavey: He's fine now but we had some monents for sure. Good luck!


----------



## mustluvgoldens (Feb 5, 2011)

I did forget that there is a nobite collar that goes around the neck and connects under the chest. It's not quite as bad but Bogey was able to turn it around and position it over his incision. Maybe he's just really flexible. LOL But it's something to try if you can find one. Vet's normally have them and will allow you to borrow them.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

There are inflatable collars and soft collars, but I'm not sure how well they work. What I would do is try to schedule as much time as you can where you sit on the floor with him and watch TV, and you take the collar off and gently prevent him from licking the area. Don't scold him! Just interfere constantly until he either gives up or you run out of patience and have to put the collar back on.

Be careful! It only takes about two seconds for a dog to ruin stitches, and then you have to go back to the vet (not to mention the risk of complications).


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro was just neutered Jan 18. He never had the collar. The vet said to watch him and come get it if he licked, but he barely licked and I could distract him if he tried. I think the shaved area looked more irritated than the incision. They said he didn't have sutchers so I wonder it they used the glue. Didn't ask. He was his normal self in a day and a half. Keeping him from jumping was the biggest thing. He would be up on the couch before I could blink. Plus only leash walking was a problem because of our ice storm--but that was the tail end of the 10 days.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

When my Hank was neutered he didn't wear a collar at all and didn't bother his stitches.
With some dogs it isn't necessary. Take it off and see what he does. Maybe you could try leaving it off when you can watch him then putting it on at night or when you're out of the house.

Around here, the keeping-quiet-for-10 days lasted about 2 days. Impossible!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

If your pup isn't licking when the collar is off, it should be ok. Are his stitches internal dissolvable ones or external? Like Tippy said, spend as much time as you can paying attention to him and keeping him busy. Try removing it and giving him a bone to chew on, or get your grooming brush out and brush him for 30 minutes to keep his mind off of what's happening 'down there'.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is really important that he doesn't lick the incision or pull the stitches out. The cone is the best protection for that, but you could try putting shorts on him and see if that would keep him away from the incision.


----------



## kbr (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks all! 

he's getting somewhat used to it but due to our narrow doorway and his slowness to figure out the cone's limitations, we have already broken one and on to our second cone!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I remember seeing your post where you said your dog would have to wear the collar for 10 days, but I don't remember what the reason was.
My dog was neutered at almost 2 years and was sent home with the Elizabethan collar. I kept it on him for the rest of the day he came home, then that evening I couldn't take seeing how he kept running into things and how dejected he looked with it on, so I took it off to see if he licked his incision area. Nope. So, I took it off and he never licked the area.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

They get used to it very quickly. We had to hold Griff's chew bone for him so he could chew it. That made him happy. By the end of the term he was running between the fence and bushes - bang, bang, bang, bang and throwing dirt into the air with the cone. He and the cone were both filthy and he was a happy camper! :doh:: 

I kept it just in case we ever need to use it again but it's all warped and funny looking. 

Don't let him get to those stitches! Griff acted fine at first and I made the mistake of running out for a short errand - he ripped all but one or two out and I had to take him back in to the Vets. The STAPLED him at that point and he went on antibiotics just in case. I'm sure that wasn't fun for him.


----------

